# Leonadro DiCaprio - John Russo Photoshoot for The Revenant October 2015 (x10 MQ/UUHQ)



## Claudia (1 Feb. 2016)

MQ



 



 

 

 

 

UUHQ



 




 

​


----------



## MichelleRenee (1 Feb. 2016)

Many thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## DanielCraigFan (12 Feb. 2016)

Great Pics, Thank you! This year Leo will win the Oscar---- I trust!


----------



## baby12 (3 März 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tinymama21 (10 März 2016)

Great shots from a great photographer!


----------

